# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  signatures

## Leinad

most recent work.

----------


## Captain Frapo

that first parrot one is by far the best. great coloring. personally I'm not too big on anime, but there's not a whole lot going on in the second to last one. The last one is pretty too, though. Although I want to say that i'd like to see some more texture, or something to make the tiger 'pop' more.

----------


## Leinad

> that first parrot one is by far the best. great coloring. personally I'm not too big on anime, but there's not a whole lot going on in the second to last one. The last one is pretty too, though. Although I want to say that i'd like to see some more texture, or something to make the tiger 'pop' more.



thanks for the feedback!

----------


## ClouD

I like them, good composition, simple, no overdone effects.

Just one thing I'd suggest- that you make sure they don't end up too sharp, there's a few things that stick out and stuff, which don't help greatly with the blending.

The 2nd and the 3rd I like best. The second has great perspective, and the third has good complimenting colours, with the focal render blending well. The flowers on the third are a bit rough, and could use a little 1px soft eraser brushing around the edges.

Last I also like for the pasty painted look, I'd personally have blurred the grass slightly and even more slightly sharpened the centre of the face and trailing down to the midsection.

You have a keen eye for what looks good, and very nice use of repeating renders.  :smiley:

----------


## Leinad

> I like them, good composition, simple, no overdone effects.
> 
> Just one thing I'd suggest- that you make sure they don't end up too sharp, there's a few things that stick out and stuff, which don't help greatly with the blending.
> 
> The 2nd and the 3rd I like best. The second has great perspective, and the third has good complimenting colours, with the focal render blending well. The flowers on the third are a bit rough, and could use a little 1px soft eraser brushing around the edges.
> 
> Last I also like for the pasty painted look, I'd personally have blurred the grass slightly and even more slightly sharpened the centre of the face and trailing down to the midsection.
> 
> You have a keen eye for what looks good, and very nice use of repeating renders.



Thank you, that's what i call a good comment haha.

----------


## Stephen304

Wow, i like the first and last one, they're* good.

----------

